# Thinkvape Finder DNA 250C not detecting batteries



## Vanhep01 (14/10/18)

Hi all,

Is there anyone that can help me please?
Bought a DNA 250C at vapecon and the mod no longer detects the batteries.
If I connect to the PC it turns on but complains about Clockerror, batteries not detected, they all show empty at 0volt.

Any help will be appreciated thanks.

Pieter


----------



## Timwis (14/10/18)

Vanhep01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone that can help me please?
> Bought a DNA 250C at vapecon and the mod no longer detects the batteries.
> ...


Hi Mate,

I think your best option would be filling out this little form and Evolv should be able to help you:

https://helpdesk.evolvapor.com/index.php?a=add&category=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/10/18)

If you bought it at vapecon it should be under retailers guarantee, and manufacturers warranty. 
However, easy check - see if the mod has switched into lipo mode ( in escribe, check that it hasn't defaulted to lipo). I know my 250 did that before quick change to the dropdown solved it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

